# canalla



## Antpax

Hola a tothom,

He vist que hi ha gent que saluda o es despedeix dient "salut canalla" i com castellà parlant (?) em xoca una mica, perquè he cercat en el diccionari i he trobat:

canalla 



[s. XV; de _ca¹_]



*1 *_f_ _obs_ Gent dolenta menyspreable. 



*2 *_f_ Mainada. 





*3 *_m_ Home capaç de cometre actes reprovables.

​



M´imagino que "canalla" será una paraula col.loquial com "gente" en castellà, pero estic dubtant i em agradaria saber ho, no sigui que ho digui i algú s´enfade.

Salut i gràcies per endavant.

Ant


----------



## Mei

Hola Ant,

Sempre que dic "Salut canalla" em refereixo a la mainada, als nens. És com dir "Salut joves" o "Hola nens" o alguna cosa així. 

Ops, i així és com ho entenc quan algú altre ho diu. 

Salut vailet! 

Mei


----------



## Antpax

Mei said:


> Hola Ant,
> 
> Sempre que dic "Salut canalla" em refereixo a la mainada, als nens. És com dir "Salut joves" o "Hola nens" o alguna cosa així.
> 
> Salut vailet!
> 
> Mei


 
Moltes gràcies Mei. Quina rapidesa! Me ho imaginava però no estava segur del tot. Però ara m´has altra dubte ¿vailet?. Suposo que tinc altre sentit perquè ara que no soc molt alt, hi ha bastant temp que vaig deixar de ser petit.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Mei

Antpax said:


> Moltes gràcies Mei. Quina rapidesa! Me ho imaginava però no estava segur del tot. Però ara m´has altra dubte ¿vailet?. Suposo que tinc altre sentit perquè ara que no soc molt alt, hi ha bastant temp que vaig deixar de ser petit.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant



A més sóc més jove que tu ... és una manera amigable de parlar, en comptes de dir "Ei tius!" o alguna cosa així... vaig començar a dir "Ep nois!" després "Ep joves!" i ara "Ep canalla!". 

Salut!

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

_Canalla_ es diu molt per aquí, Antpax. No sé si també és així al País Valencià o a les Illes: ja ens ho confirmaran. 

De fet, penso que la fem anar més que no pas _mainada_  o_ quitxalla_, que han quedat una mica obsoletes o de manual de pedagogia estil Rosa Sensat, no ho penseu?

_Vailet_ també es fa servir poc avui dia: és una altra paraula per dir _noi. _Per cert, em fa tot l'efecte que no existeix el femení d'aquesta paraula, oi?

Records a Madrizzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mei

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> _Vailet_ també es fa servir poc avui dia: és una altra paraula per dir _noi. _Per cert, em fa tot l'efecte que no existeix el femení d'aquesta paraula, oi?



No ho crec pas, un vailet, a part de ser un noi petit, era un patge o un noi que ajudava en les feines de pagès... no sé què feien les noies aleshores. 

vailet

Salut joves!

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

A mi _vailet_ sempre m'ha fet pensar en els contes, com ara el del Patufet, oi?

Llàstima que ja no es facin anar aquestes paraules... Gràcies, Mei, per recordar-la!


----------



## su123

Bo i que penso que va en desús, per aquí encara la sentim, la paraula "vaileta i vailet".
Una mostra de "vaileta"
http://www.edu365.cat/batxillerat/art/surrealisme/l_autor_sur.htm


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Apa que bo... Si ja ho dic jo... és que sou uns cracs de la llengua a l'Empordà!


----------



## Antpax

Gràcies nois, ara sé que ho puc fer servir sense problems.

Salut canalla. 

Ant


----------



## RIU

Mei said:


> A més sóc més jove que tu ... és una manera amigable de parlar, en comptes de dir "Ei tius!" o alguna cosa així... vaig començar a dir "Ep nois!" després "Ep joves!" i ara "Ep canalla!".
> 
> Salut!
> 
> Mei


 
Pots continuar l'evolució per _petits nadons_.  Ve de que a un bar on solia anar a dinar l'amo era alt i gros com un Sant Pau i sempre tractava a tothom de _nen._ Nosaltres li deiem petit nadó.

Em fa molta gràcia que per l'alt penedès diuen _tinc tres canalles_ per dir-te que _tinc tres fills_. No se si es diu arreu, però jo nomes ho he sentit per aquí.


----------



## Mei

RIU said:


> Pots continuar l'evolució per _petits nadons_.  Ve de que a un bar on solia anar a dinar l'amo era alt i gros com un Sant Pau i sempre tractava a tothom de _nen._ Nosaltres li deiem petit nadó.
> 
> Em fa molta gràcia que per l'alt penedès diuen _tinc tres canalles_ per dir-te que _tinc tres fills_. No se si es diu arreu, però jo nomes ho he sentit per aquí.



Ah, petit nadó, hehe gràcies.  També hi ha "criatura".

"Tinc tres canalles", no, no ho havia sentit això, m'agrada! Hi hi hi 

Mei


----------



## Dixie!

RIU said:


> P
> Em fa molta gràcia que per l'alt penedès diuen _tinc tres canalles_ per dir-te que _tinc tres fills_. No se si es diu arreu, però jo nomes ho he sentit per aquí.



Que curiós, mai ho havia sentit. De fet, tenia entès que canalla ja era plural  (com _children_)


----------



## RIU

Dixie! said:


> Que curiós, mai ho havia sentit. De fet, tenia entès que canalla ja era plural  (com _children_)


 
Cert, per això em fa gràcia.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

RIU said:


> Em fa molta gràcia que per l'alt penedès diuen _tinc tres canalles_ per dir-te que _tinc tres fills_. No se si es diu arreu, però jo nomes ho he sentit per aquí.


 
Doncs jo sóc de la "suposada" vegueria del Penedès i mai no ho havia sentit... És que el Penedès és molt gran i jo sóc de la banda de mar! Però ja ho preguntaré!


----------



## RIU

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Doncs jo sóc de la "suposada" vegueria del Penedès i mai no ho havia sentit... És que el Penedès és molt gran i jo sóc de la banda de mar! Però ja ho preguntaré!


 
De Vilafranca cap a Igualada (que ja és l'Anioa) ho he sentit.


----------



## su123

Bon dia!!

Ahir mateix a "Afers exteriors" en Miquel Calçada va dir : "i teniu dues canalles?". Curiós, feia molt de temps que no ho sentia.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

su123 said:


> Ahir mateix a "Afers exteriors" en Miquel Calçada va dir : "i teniu dues canalles?". Curiós, feia molt de temps que no ho sentia.


 
Llavors, si ho va dir el Mikimoto, que és de Sabadell, i la Su diu que fa temps que no ho sentia (ergo, ho ha sentit alguna vegada) i ella és empordanesa... Això vol dir que es diu arreu, no?


----------



## Mei

su123 said:


> Bon dia!!
> 
> Ahir mateix a "Afers exteriors" en Miquel Calçada va dir : "i teniu dues canalles?". Curiós, feia molt de temps que no ho sentia.



Sí, també ho vaig sentir!  M'has avançat!  Em sembla que no ho havia sentit, crec que avans em sortiria "I teniu dues criatures?".

Salut!

Mei


----------



## Mph redux

Jo també faig servir "canalla" referint-me a nens.
Una vegada em vaig adreçar a uns nens de Barcelona així i per la seva cara vaig endevinar que no havien sentit aquest ús i segons com, es van "ofendre" ja que ells *no havien fet res dolent* com per ser uns canalles!


----------



## xupxup

A casa, si ens portàvem bé, érem canalla, i si ens portàvem malament, ens deien "canallussa!" (bueno, encara ens ho diuen de vegades... ;P) que és com un despectiu de canalla. I a més hi ha l'expressió "Canalla de palla" que és com "gent jove, pa tou"


----------

